# Porcupine "charlie and lola"



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

here are a couple of pics of my 2 indian crested porcupine "charlie and lola", just thourght i would share some pics with everyone......


there house:









Charile (right) and lola (left)


















Charlie eating potato: 



























lola hiding


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Gorgeous:flrt: Many years ago I was a trainee zoo keeper and part of my duties was to care for the 2 they had.:flrt:


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

They're so sweet looking! I love how they look like they're wearing a Hawaiian hula skirt. hehe. They have lovely faces! What are their temperments like? She seems shy, he seems hungry. haha. ^_^


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

Stacey010884 said:


> They're so sweet looking! I love how they look like they're wearing a Hawaiian hula skirt. hehe. They have lovely faces! What are their temperments like? She seems shy, he seems hungry. haha. ^_^


yea lola is the shyer one of the two, and charlie is the grumpy one who never wants to go in his house when i need him to.
but he is not aggressive, he just runs everywhere but to the house, which can be a bit scary when he runs behind you with his quills up.

but they generally dont mind us and will happily wonder round when we are doing work to their house.

cheers

chris


----------



## Nic123100 (Jun 13, 2009)

They are adorable :flrt: You're very lucky


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

Nic123100 said:


> They are adorable :flrt: You're very lucky


 
thanks you: victory:


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

***cubs for sale soon***


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

aww they are gorgeous!

how much do the babies usually sell for?


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

Amyboo said:


> aww they are gorgeous!
> 
> how much do the babies usually sell for?


around £500-£600


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

nice looking porcupines : victory: did they require alot of fencing in e.g. concrete underfloor?
stu


----------



## Victoria_O (Jan 11, 2009)

Some one has been watching kiddies television in terms of there names. PM us please as we are interested in the babies. 

Vicki x


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Gorgeous animals *puts on wish list*:flrt::flrt:


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Great pics and amazing animals you have there.

John


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

stubeanz said:


> nice looking porcupines : victory: did they require alot of fencing in e.g. concrete underfloor?
> stu


yea we spent a lot of time using heavy duty fencing which we layed flat about 2 ft underground, and we had to use a lot of mesh along the side to stop them gnawing the wooden structure


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

Mephitis said:


> Great pics and amazing animals you have there.
> 
> John


 
thank you


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

despite all that people say about them, like they can kill a lion ect, which is true. but they really have a lovley temperment, and dont show any aggression, even when im trying to round them up to get them in their house they show no aggression, they just run everywhere but into the house, so can take a while. so unless you do somthing to really :censor: them off lol they show no aggression. and fingers crossed i havent been hurt and dont expect to be


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

what would happen if they did quill you? if that is the term for it


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

Amyboo said:


> what would happen if they did quill you? if that is the term for it


it would hurt... alot.

their quills are mainly the thickness of a pen but there are alot bigger ones.
so it would probs not be a good idea for me to take it out, and it may be a trip to the hospital lol


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

that would be an interesting trip to the A&E, " so sir, can you tell me what happened then please....."


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

i think there is no point me worring about it to much as its going to happen one day, it could just be them brushing past me, but either way its going to hurt lol


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Be interesting to see how how they mate....one wrong move and.... :lol2:


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

x Sarah x said:


> Be interesting to see how how they mate....one wrong move and.... :lol2:


the female lefts her quills slightly and the male stands on his back legs in an almost upright postition


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

If I were Charlie I'd do lots of stretching beforehand until I could bend backwards away from the quills.
Ah well, one of natures wonders that.

How old were they when you adopted them into your family and how long have you had them now?


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

iv had them for about a year, and they are coming up to about a year and a half


----------

